# 2019 VW Tiguan- start/stop issue



## lk3268 (Sep 17, 2019)

I leased a 2019 Tiguan a week ago with about 5k miles on it. Got a great deal. However, today i was stopped in traffic, the stop/start feature was activated. All of a sudden, the cars turns off and a message appears that states i need to re-start the car manually. I had to put the car in park and hit the remote start button for the car to start again. I am guessing this is not normal. Im now concerned I got a bad car. help!


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

I had the same thing happen to me with my 2019 SEL R-Line. I got the car brand new and have about 8,000 miles on it when it happened. Luckily I was waiting for my parking garage gate to open when it happened. Im just gonna let it slide for now unless it happens a second time.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

lk3268 said:


> I leased a 2019 Tiguan a week ago with about 5k miles on it. Got a great deal. However, today i was stopped in traffic, the stop/start feature was activated. All of a sudden, the cars turns off and a message appears that states i need to re-start the car manually. I had to put the car in park and hit the remote start button for the car to start again. I am guessing this is not normal. Im now concerned I got a bad car. help!


The manual states why this may happen, can’t recall off the top of my head. I’d read the manual and see if anything lines up to your situation. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Or disable the start/stop all together and not deal with it ever again


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

lk3268 said:


> I leased a 2019 Tiguan a week ago with about 5k miles on it. Got a great deal. However, today i was stopped in traffic, the stop/start feature was activated. All of a sudden, the cars turns off and a message appears that states i need to re-start the car manually. I had to put the car in park and hit the remote start button for the car to start again. I am guessing this is not normal. Im now concerned I got a bad car. help!


Wait... you leased a used car?? How? What?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lk3268 (Sep 17, 2019)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Wait... you leased a used car?? How? What?
> 
> yes i did. It wasn't my intention but it was a loaner car and it was such a good deal. I don't think 5k miles is very much. Plus, I figured in 3 years ILl have a new car anyway. I don't even know why i need to explain that....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

lk3268 said:


> Wait... you leased a used car?? How? What?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





EVANGELIONHD said:


> Wait... you leased a used car?? How? What?
> 
> yes i did. It wasn't my intention but it was a loaner car and it was such a good deal. I don't think 5k miles is very much. Plus, I figured in 3 years ILl have a new car anyway. I don't even know why i need to explain that....


It's not a used car until it's titled. VWofA often subsidizes dealer loaner cars so that they can sell them after about 5k miles for a discount. That is what happened here. You technically leased a new car with 5k miles on it that everyone and their grandma abused while their car was in for service.


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

lk3268 said:


> I leased a 2019 Tiguan a week ago with about 5k miles on it. Got a great deal. However, today i was stopped in traffic, the stop/start feature was activated. All of a sudden, the cars turns off and a message appears that states i need to re-start the car manually. I had to put the car in park and hit the remote start button for the car to start again. I am guessing this is not normal. Im now concerned I got a bad car. help!


I have a 2018 Tiguan and it started having the same issues every so often, then suddenly on the highway it went into limp mode restricting the engine to 4K rpm... turns out two cylinders weren’t receiving fuel so those two injectors had to be swapped... under warranty thankfully! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lk3268 (Sep 17, 2019)

ice4life said:


> It's not a used car until it's titled. VWofA often subsidizes dealer loaner cars so that they can sell them after about 5k miles for a discount. That is what happened here. You technically leased a new car with 5k miles on it that everyone and their grandma abused while their car was in for service.



well so your saying i made a bad decision?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

lk3268 said:


> well so your saying i made a bad decision?


If the deal was good enough, nah. But I am friends with my local dealer's "loaner coordinator," and I have heard quite a few stories about the abuse. Even the dealer staff admits to taking loaners out and beating on them. 

I mean since it's a lease you can get out in 3 yrs at least. I wouldn't be trying to hold onto this thing for the long run though (even with the warranty).


----------



## lk3268 (Sep 17, 2019)

I actually read the opposite about loaner cars...That they are treated really well and must be maintained properly. But this whole engine stopping issue now has me concerned.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

lk3268 said:


> I actually read the opposite about loaner cars...That they are treated really well and must be maintained properly. But this whole engine stopping issue now has me concerned.


This is me telling you first hand, that is not true. Maintenance and how they are treated are two very different things. Sure the techs charge back undue maintenance on loaner cars, but they also beat on them like I've said.

This is not only anecdotal either- family, friends, jeez even the staff at my dealer, all admit to it. Hell I've been in VW loaners for months at a time, and I promise I didn't go easy on them. 

But don't be alarmed, like I said, if the deal was good enough, who cares. That's called compromise.


----------



## lk3268 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

lk3268 said:


> I actually read the opposite about loaner cars...That they are treated really well and must be maintained properly.....


Do you not care about scratched scuffs and filth?


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

ice4life said:


> It's not a used car until it's titled. VWofA often subsidizes dealer loaner cars so that they can sell them after about 5k miles for a discount. That is what happened here. You technically leased a new car with 5k miles on it that everyone and their grandma abused while their car was in for service.


It's a lease / rental anyways. Which will be under warranty the entire time he has it. So who cares how it was treated previously.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

xtravbx said:


> It's a lease / rental anyways. Which will be under warranty the entire time he has it. So who cares how it was treated previously.


I'm sure he'll care when annoyances arise and he has to go to the dealer over and over thanks to the neglected start. Not too mention this thread is about an issue he's already having.. 

But who cares, like I said if he got that good of a deal, the offset in cost must have been worth the opportunity cost he gave up as a result of the inevitable issues he'll deal with down the road!


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

ice4life said:


> It's not a used car until it's titled. VWofA often subsidizes dealer loaner cars so that they can sell them after about 5k miles for a discount. That is what happened here. You technically leased a new car with 5k miles on it that everyone and their grandma abused while their car was in for service.


Dealer loaner cars are registered/titled cars though.

VW allows current model year cars off of loaner status to be leased still.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

shawshank redemption said:


> Dealer loaner cars are registered/titled cars though.
> 
> VW allows current model year cars off of loaner status to be leased still.


How are they registered? They run DLR tags with a universal registration here in DEN. Hell at both dealers I went to, they had the tags on the loaners with magnets for God sake. In other words, the reg went with the plate, not the car. So maybe that's a state thing elsewhere, but not here. 

Regardless, a loaner is no different than a demo. They are cars used by the dealer that are technically not used when sold.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

ice4life said:


> How are they registered? They run DLR tags with a universal registration here in DEN. Hell at both dealers I went to, they had the tags on the loaners with magnets for God sake. In other words, the reg went with the plate, not the car. So maybe that's a state thing elsewhere, but not here.
> 
> Regardless, a loaner is no different than a demo. They are cars used by the dealer that are technically not used when sold.


Every dealership I've sold at, they've been registered cars. Not dealer tags.

I have actually never seen a loaner car on the road with anything but and actual state issued license plate. Maybe something that happens in DEN, I dont know.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I had the same thing happen last week, I'm only at 1500 miles on my SE. I hit the gas to pass someone and the EPC light started flashing and it went in limp mode. I pulled off and restarted the engine and everything was fine. The error in the MFI said Start/Stop Error. Ever since then I've just been turning the start/stop off when i start the car, no issues since. Any idea why this happens?


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

haunted reality said:


> I had the same thing happen last week, I'm only at 1500 miles on my SE. I hit the gas to pass someone and the EPC light started flashing and it went in limp mode. I pulled off and restarted the engine and everything was fine. The error in the MFI said Start/Stop Error. Ever since then I've just been turning the start/stop off when i start the car, no issues since. Any idea why this happens?


Be cautious cause that’s how mine went exactly. I used my obd scanner to get the codes that’s the reason why the dealership did anything about the vehicle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> I'm sure he'll care when annoyances arise and he has to go to the dealer over and over thanks to the neglected start. Not too mention this thread is about an issue he's already having..
> 
> But who cares, like I said if he got that good of a deal, the offset in cost must have been worth the opportunity cost he gave up as a result of the inevitable issues he'll deal with down the road!


I never thought I would see the day that VW buyers saw their vehicles as appliances.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Atomicevil said:


> Be cautious cause that’s how mine went exactly. I used my obd scanner to get the codes that’s the reason why the dealership did anything about the vehicle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know, I'll have to keep an eye on it and see if it does it again.


----------



## Onionhead (Feb 16, 2018)

*2019 SEL 4motion Stopping issues!!!*

Well, I leased my car in June..I have 6k miles on it and it has twice stopped on me at the light and I had to manually restart it...took it to the dealer they couldn't find anything. They addressed the recall for the ECM. Over a week ago I was driving on the NJ turnpike..the red danger signs pops up...car shuts off!!!! No other car is around me. I literally had to slow the car down and restart it. Took it again to dealer..where it is now..first they claimed they had a code...now they called today and said they drove the car over 175 miles and can't duplicate the shut off!! I called VW Corporate and the only compensation they could try to give me was a $50.00 gift card! Im leasing the vehicle and I shouldn't be responsible for all the mileage and the car is still not safe in my opinion. Never had a problem with my 4 other VWs..but I am so glad I am leasing this car and not buying it! Something is seriously wrong! And does it take driving all those miles to duplicate a shut off! I'm really so disappointed and will be filing another complaint with VW again. 

This may be my last VW


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

My vehicle didn’t start back up when the stop start shut off a few months ago. I shut off and restarted with no issue. Now my EPC light has come on once on a trip. It turned off and thought it was a blip but it turned on again today for most of the day. Now my check engine light is on and I’m just over 5000 miles in a 2019 SEL R-Line. The code says weak knock sensor 1 signal same code as before. Getting it checked out Friday. 

2922 - Knock Sensor 1 (G61) 
P0327 00 [237] - Signal too Low
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 8158 km
Date: 2020.01.21
Time: 06:56:31


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

Mine is apparently a bad wiring harness.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

Tortuga353 said:


> Mine is apparently a bad wiring harness.


 I have been hearing a lot about wiring harnesses that have been replaced. A few months ago mine needed a new fuel injector harness and a new fuel injector.


----------



## Airndwater (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi ! I’ve been waiting for this topic to come up for sometime!! I have a 2018 Tiguan. It has been in the shop for over four months in a year and a half. I’m going to give some examples of what the car does. If you are making a U-turn by making a k turn , You make your first turn the car shuts off you’re in the middle of the street with cars coming at you ready to kill you and you have to restart the car in the middle of the road manually. If you drive past a driveway hit the brakes stop the car put the car in reverse the car shuts off and starts coasting forward. The car is completely off moving forward and the car is in reverse the only way to get the car to stop is hitting the brakes. Any Volkswagen engineer will tell you that when you hit the break you’re in reverse in the car is moving forward you’re going to shred the transmission because the car is going automatically start when you hit the brake. I have pulled into parking spots and needed to back up to straighten out the car shuts off rolls forward you cannot do anything until you restart the car. I have been coasting down hills because of the situation in the middle of Moab almost killing my family. I have countless videos of the cars doing this even a sweet video with the Volkswagen technician in the car with his Volkswagen shirt on ****ting himself because the car was doing this. After that ride they went back and test drove all of the cars they had on the lot they are all doing the same thing..!!! Volkswagen admitted that the car is dangerous but their quote is in the manual somewhere the engineer quoted that the car is working properly and in the manner it’s being used this is OK... They refused to admit fault they refused to admit a recall and offered me to continue paying for this car and give me 10% off of a new vehicle. Yeah right!!! A friend of mine that I encouraged to buy one of these cars had the same situation they told her it was the wiring harness and re-wired the whole car to find out it did not fix the issue and she ended up having to get an atlas and getting out of the car for fear of dying in the car with her kids in the car. This is a huge problem Volkswagen will not make good on it if you go on the Internet there’s hundreds of people complaining about this but they will tell you they’ve never heard about it this is all new to them!!! When asked if I could turn the start stop off using vag com they said that it will void the warranty. Volkswagen has a huge problem on their hands and someone is going to get severely hurt and they need to fix this problem immediately!!! I turned my car in early out of fear of getting hurt in the car. The car randomly stops itself telling me there’s cars in front of me and locks up the brakes this happens pretty often!!! Everyone having the problems with this should be contacting customer service and letting them know get it on record!!!


----------



## Airndwater (Aug 16, 2020)

Img_2069.mov


----------



## AlexJin (Oct 9, 2020)

*sudden stop VW Tiguan SEL 4 motion*

Well, I leased my car in Oct 2019. I have 4k miles on it and it has stopped on me 7 times untill now. I had to manually restart it. It always happen when the car cross a deep bump with a slow speed. The VW dealer can not find anything. I dont know what I can do.


----------



## yh088190 (2 mo ago)

Test


----------



## yh088190 (2 mo ago)

test car battery .
Probably have weak battery or bad cell


----------



## decafam (2 mo ago)

I hate Start/Stop, I deleted it. I would recommend everyone to do the same, but..to each their own


----------

